# Comment configurer Gnome ?



## bluespot (9 Mai 2002)

Bonjour les amies et amis,

Je viens de tirer XDarwin et tout le tintouin, Gnome aussi...

Now mon problème est de rendre Gnome comme gestionnaire de fenêtres par défaut... J'ai cherché à droite et à gauche et j'ai pas trouvé un truc valable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Quelqu'un peut me donner une piste pour avoir Gnome comme windowmanager lorsque XDarwin est lancé ?

merci tout plein et à+


----------



## Einbert (10 Mai 2002)

Tu n'as rien trouvé sur le site de Gnome ?
A mon avis, il faut ajouté une ligne dans le fichier xinitrc qui se trouve dans /usr/X11R6/etc/xinit ... mets peut-être la ligne où se trouve 
twm &
en commentaire (donc tu mets un # avant twm)
et tu mets sur la prochaine ligne
gnome &
...je ne sais pas si c'est la commande qui doit lancer gnome (ça faudrait voir...) ... en tous cas tu ne perds rien à essayer...

++


----------



## bluespot (17 Mai 2002)

Merci bien, c'est en fait gnome-session qu'il fallait rentrer dans .xinitrc.

Vu la lourdeur de Gnome, j'ai préféré me rabattre sur WindowMaker, ce qui est bien suffisant pour l'instant.

Pour l'instant, j'utilise juste AbiWord et Amaya !


----------

